# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Συζήτηση για Πατήσια - Κυψέλη - Κέντρο

## vaggos13

Να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε στην περιοχή μετά και την αποχώρηση του Θέμη.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Προσωπικά, έτσι όπως είμαι, μπορώ εύκολα να απορροφήσω το link του stafan προς thdim αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί για το θέμα ο stafan.

Το μόνο που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι το πιθανό μου link με gadgetakia και gadgetakia -> keyman. Βέβαια μπορώ να τα υποστηρίξω και τα 2, μόνο μια κεραία μου λείπει που δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο.

Είμαι ανοικτός σε περισσότερες ιδέες ή και προτάσεις.


Μόνο να υπενθυμίσω πως εγώ και ο keyman έχουμε σκοπό να παίξουμε σε 802.11b

----------


## nikpet

Αν μπορέσεις και τα υποστηρίξεις και τα δύο, μας μένει ελεύθερο ενα if του vaggos13 και ένα του Stafan...

Λινκ μεταξύ τους, δεν νομίζω πως έχει νόημα καθώς θα έχουμε τετράγωνο της μορφής Acinonyx - vaggos13 - Stafan - Nikpet - Acinonyx
Εκτός και αν σπάσω το Link με τον Σταμάτη... Που δεν βλέπω το κέρδος όμως...
Ο vaggos με τα όσα έχω ακούσει δεν βλέπει ούτε Pikos ούτε awpnet





> Μόνο να υπενθυμίσω πως εγώ και ο keyman έχουμε σκοπό να παίξουμε σε 802.11b


Το ίδιο και ο Σταμάτης(Stafan)... 

ps. Αυτό είναι άνοιγμα προς τον Mauve;  ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Θα μπορούσαμε να εξαντλήσoυμε μια μικρή πιαθανότητα μήπως παίζει με το piko εκεί που έχω βάλει τη κεραία γιατί όταν είχαμε δοκιμάσει δεν είχα δυνατότητα να τη πάω νοτιότερα. Μήπως εκεί ανοίγει λιγο η γωνία που μας κόβει και επίσης η απόσταση είναι πολύ μικρή. 

Είμαι έτοιμος και διαθέσιμος για οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή.

----------


## vaggos13

Λοιπόν όπως είχα τη κεραία προς το Θέμη (προς Κυψέλη) το γύρισα σε AP, SSID: awmn-1084-bb-new. Πόλωση κάθετη.

----------


## messinianet

Πλατεία Αμερικής βλέπετε;

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Αν μπορέσεις και τα υποστηρίξεις και τα δύο, μας μένει ελεύθερο ενα if του vaggos13 και ένα του Stafan...


Όταν λέω πως μπορώ να υποστηρίξω και τα 2 links, εννοώ 1 link με stafan και 1 link με gadgetakia...

Μόλις έμαθα πως όταν φτιαχθούν τα απαράιτητα καλώδια, ο awpnet μπαίνει ανάμεσα στον piko και σε μένα.

----------


## vaggos13

> Πλατεία Αμερικής βλέπετε;


Τι παίζει εκεί;

----------


## antoniosk

Παιδιά εγώ βρίκομαι την Άνω Κυψέλη και υπάρχει στα σκαριά ένα bb link (τελικές ρυθμίσεις του OPEN WRT) και ακόμη ένα για δεύτερο bb link ή ΑΡ.

Μπορείται να δείται στην ενώτητα, εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7272&start=75

Προσπάθεια απο Άνω Κυψέλη.

Το vaggos13 κάπωτε τον έβλεπα τότε που ήταν ασυνδετος.

ΥΓ
Αν ξέρει κάποιος για ρυθμίσεις του OPENWRT ας μου στείλει ΡΜ για τηλεφωνική βοήθεια

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Αν μπορέσεις και τα υποστηρίξεις και τα δύο, μας μένει ελεύθερο ενα if του vaggos13 και ένα του Stafan...
> 
> 
> Όταν λέω πως μπορώ να υποστηρίξω και τα 2 links, εννοώ 1 link με stafan και 1 link με gadgetakia...


Ναι αυτό κατάλαβα και εγώ...

Άν γίνει αυτό τότε ο Stafan και ο Vaggos13 θα έχουν από ένα ελεύθερο if ακόμα...

----------


## vaggos13

> Μπορείται να δείται στην ενώτητα, εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7272&start=75
> 
> Προσπάθεια απο Άνω Κυψέλη.
> 
> Το vaggos13 κάπωτε τον έβλεπα τότε που ήταν ασυνδετος.



Που είναι το άλλο bb; Για να δούμε τι γίνεται. Έχω δει φώτο σου έχω την εντύπωση οχι δε με βλέπεις απευθείας, απο έναν λόφο που έχεις δεξιά σου.

----------


## vaggos13

> Άν γίνει αυτό τότε ο Stafan και ο Vaggos13 θα έχουν από ένα ελεύθερο if ακόμα...


Και αν υποθέσουμε οτι έχω οπτική επαφή με stafan, υπάρχει κάποιο ώφελος;

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Άν γίνει αυτό τότε ο Stafan και ο Vaggos13 θα έχουν από ένα ελεύθερο if ακόμα...
> 
> 
> Και αν υποθέσουμε οτι έχω οπτική επαφή με stafan, υπάρχει κάποιο ώφελος;


Όχι κανένα όφελος...

----------


## antoniosk

Βαγγέλη

Κάποια scan που έκανα σε είχα πιάσει, σου ειχα στείλει και ΡΜ αν θυμασαι τότε που είχες ένα δύκτιο με 2-3 άλλους με ένα subnet απο τον Δημήτρη, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Εγώ είμαι εδώ http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...d=1549&zoom=10

ΥΓ
Ξέρεις κανείς απο OPENWRT???  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, έχεις ένα λόφο μπροστά σου προς εμένα έχω δει μια φώτο σου. Έχω σηκώσει τεστ όποιος θέλει να δοκιμάσει.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Και τι link πρέπει να γίνει ώστε να υπάρχει όφελος ;

Κάτι που πιστεύω πως αξίζει είναι να ενωθεί ο stafan ή ο gadgetakias με keyman οπότε θα βγαίνουμε Αμπελόκηπους για πλάκα.

Αφού ο stafan είχε link με thdim, *αν* το γυρίσει προς τα μένα τότε πως θα έχει ελεύθερο link ; Μήπως μου διαφεύγει κάτι ; Ο stafan έχει πάρει χαμπάρι πως γράφουμε γι'αυτόν ;  ::  

o vagos13 δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα με piko ; Τώρα που του ελευθερώθηκε και αυτού ένα if ;

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από messinianet
> 
> Πλατεία Αμερικής βλέπετε;
> 
> 
> Τι παίζει εκεί;


linux  :: 
τώρα που τελείωσα εξεταστική ελπίζω να κάνουμε τίποτα.

----------


## nikpet

> Και τι link πρέπει να γίνει ώστε να υπάρχει όφελος ;
> 
> Κάτι που πιστεύω πως αξίζει είναι να ενωθεί ο stafan ή ο gadgetakias με keyman οπότε θα βγαίνουμε Αμπελόκηπους για πλάκα.
> 
> Αφού ο stafan είχε link με thdim, *αν* το γυρίσει προς τα μένα τότε πως θα έχει ελεύθερο link ; Μήπως μου διαφεύγει κάτι ; Ο stafan έχει πάρει χαμπάρι πως γράφουμε γι'αυτόν ;  
> 
> o vagos13 δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα με piko ; Τώρα που του ελευθερώθηκε και αυτού ένα if ;


Ανεξάρτητα από το Link με τον Thdim που είχε, έχει ένα if ακόμα που κάθεται εδώ και πολύ καιρό...

Θα τον πάρω αύριο ένα τηλ να τον ενημερώσω...  ::  
Τώρα είναι αργά...

----------


## ok_computer

και εγω παιδια μεσα!!!

τωρα που εχω χρονο!!!

----------


## vaggos13

Θα κάνω καμια δοκιμή με Piko αύριο να εξαντλήσουμε και αυτή τη πιθανότητα

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Ανεξάρτητα από το Link με τον Thdim που είχε, έχει ένα if ακόμα που κάθεται εδώ και πολύ καιρό...
> 
> Θα τον πάρω αύριο ένα τηλ να τον ενημερώσω...  
> Τώρα είναι αργά...


α, οκ. Είχα την εντύπωση πως είχε κανονιστεί κάτι μέ την eexi, ή προς την ίδια κατέυθυνση...

Anyway, έχω κάτι αυπνίες...

----------


## stafan

Τώρα μόλις το είδα. Παιδιά, εννοείται στη διάθεσή σας ώστε όλοι μαζί να βρούμε την καλύτερη λύση για την περιοχή και το δίκτυο. Προς την ΕΕΧΙ, μετά απο στόχευση στο ap της και αρκετά καλή λήψη του (-68dbm), και σε συνεννόηση με Αλέξανδρο (acoul), εκπέμπει ap με ssid awmn-4218-eexi εδώ και 1,5 μήνα αλλά  ::

----------


## stafan

> ΥΓ
> Αν ξέρει κάποιος για ρυθμίσεις του OPENWRT ας μου στείλει ΡΜ για τηλεφωνική βοήθεια


Έχεις pm  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα,

Θα κάνω δοκιμές σήμερα με τον vaggos13 για οπτική επαφή με προβολέα έτσι για να ξέρουμε τι και αν μπορεί να παίξει τίποτα...

Πάντως θα πρότεινα στον stafan να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου αν συμφωνεί να αντικαταστήσει τον link του που είχε με thdim με μένα. Συνήθως τα απογεύματα μετά τις 17:00, είμαι σπίτι και ελεύθερος για δοκιμές. Όσο για το άλλο διαθέσιμό του if, η eexi είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση. Προτείνω να βλέπαμε σε συνδιασμό και το θέμα του keyman που είμαι υπέυθυνος εγώ. Είχε γίνει μια συζήτηση μήπως και ο keyman συνδεόταν με eexi. Γενικώς ο keyman έχει την πλεονεκτική θέση να βλέπει Πατήσια και Αμπελόκηπους.

Για τον ok_computer δεν έχω να προτείνω τίποτα, ίσως να έκανε κάτι με gadgetakia και εγώ μαζί τους ; Πρέπει να βλέπονται.... ’λλη εναλακτική ;

Όσο για τον gadgetakia, όταν είναι έτοιμος μπορεί να μου πει να συκώσω και μια κεραία γι'αυτόν.

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάναμε ένα mini-meeting στο IRC με Nikpet, pikos, dimitris, thcp, tlogic, nantito, vaggos13 για να αποφασίσουμε πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το κενό που άφησε ο thdim.

Κανονίσαμε τα εξής:

1) Να σπάσουμε το link pikos-onikoseimai μεσω του awpnet.
2) Να βρούμε τρόπο να γίνει link μεταξύ pikos και vaggos13
3) Να γίνει link stafan-onikoseimai απευθείας ή μέσω του gadgetakia
4) Aν γίνεται να βάλουμε στο παιχίδι τον κοντινότερο δυτικό γείτονα nantito με ένα link vaggos13-nantito.

Έχει κανείς καμία άλλη πρόταση;

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα,
Sorry που έλειπα από το mini-meeting, έβαλα μια ταινία και την έπεσα πολύ νωρίς για ύπνο ... είχα κάτι αυπνίες  :: 

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με αυτό το σχέδιο.

Ας πάμε έτσι και βλέπουμε στο δρόμο για τα υπόλοιπα links.

Κάνω το link με stafan και όταν μπορέσει ο gadgetakias, μπαίνει ανάμεσά μας. Έτσι και αλλιώς πιάνω και τους δυό τους πολύ καλά.

Να ξαναπώ και για ένα μελλοντικό link μεταξύ gadgetakia->keyman ή stafan->keyman γιατί μου φαίνεται μεγάλης σημασίας (αγκαλιάζουμε το βουνό).

----------


## stafan

ok, βάζω αντιηλιακό και ανεβαίνω ταράτσα  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Παίζει AP προς pikos τον περιμένω να δούμε.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα,

Έγιναν οι πρώτες δοκιμές με επιτυχία για το link stafan-ONikosEimai αλλά μιας και ήμουν στην ταράτσα του awpnet με τον piko, acinonyx έως αργά το βράδι, δεν κατάφερα να δώσω την πρέπουσα σημασία.

Από αύριο το απόγευμα έχει ταρατσάδα, μετακόμιση του πιάτου που κοίταγε στον piko (τώρα θα κοιτάει στον awpnet), καλύτερη στόχευση προς stafan, αντικατάσταση του DLink με wrt54g.

’ντε, υπάρχει κίνηση στην περιοχή  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Πρώτη εντύπωση που προσπάθησα να παίξω με τον piko είναι μια από τα ίδια όπως είχαμε δοκιμάσει αρχικά  ::  Μπορώ να επεκτείνω λίγο ακόμα τον ιστό μήπως αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## vaggos13

Αργά το απόγευμα θα είμαι διαθέσιμος για κανένα τεστ, μολις αρχίζει να πέφτει κι ο ήλιος θα δώσω αρκετό ύψος στον ιστο.

Αν δεν βγεί το link με τον piko τι θα γίνει;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αν δεν βγεί το link με τον piko τι θα γίνει;


Καλή ερώτηση... Μήπως κανα λινκ με awpnet ή onikoseinai; Πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε με τα παιδια...

----------


## pikos

Εγώ πάντως ενδιαφέρομαι να δοκιμάσω και με τον stafan.
Ηταν και σχεδόν γείτονας 
 ::  

Άντε vagggoooo  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Λίγο μετα τις 7 θα τον βάλω στον προκρούστη τον ιστό να πάρει 1,5 μέτρο ύψος ακόμη. Κάνει ζέστη τώραααααα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Αν και δε με αφορά άμεσα, μια και είσαστε πολλοι, δε κάνετε από κοντά μια συναντησούλα με κανένα χάρτη παραμάσχαλα;
Όπως φαίνεται, διάθεση υπάρχει, interfaces υπάρχουνε, άντε μήπως και είναι από τις λίγες φορές που γίνει σχεδιασμός για τα links και όχι όποιος προλάβει

----------


## vaggos13

Ευχαριστούμε έχουμε ήδη σχέδιο και επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας και όλα είναι μια χαρά  ::

----------


## pikos

Vaggos ακομα στο φορουμ εισαι???????


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Να προτείνω την επόμενη εβδομάδα Τετάρτη 4 Ιουλίου το απόγευμα μία συνάντηση όσων είμαστε στην περιοχή;

Δίνω μία εβδομάδα διορία για να κανονήσετε τα ραντεβού σας, την Τετάρτη τα μαγαζιά είναι κλειστά και το απόγευμα βολεύει αυτούς που δουλεύουνε.

Γιατί ωραίοι είμαστε αλλά πόσοι είμαστε και πως θα οργανωθούμε;

Οσοι είστε στις περιοχές της Κυψέλης, Αγ. Μελετίου, Αγ. Νικολάου, Κ. Πατησίων κτλ. δηλώστε συμμετοχή.

----------


## vaggos13

Καλύτερα να κανονιστεί σε πιο στενό κύκλο η συνάντηση να μην ερθουν άσχετοι και δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε.

----------


## vaggos13

pikos που είσαι  ::  έχω κάτι να σου στείλω  ::

----------


## stafan

> Οσοι είστε στις περιοχές της Κυψέλης, Αγ. Μελετίου, Αγ. Νικολάου, Κ. Πατησίων κτλ. δηλώστε συμμετοχή.


Μέσα και για συνάντηση, απλά βρέ Στράτο γιατί το ap το έχεις ακόμη σε g  ::

----------


## sotirisk

αν αποφασίσετε συνάντηση θα ήθελα κι εγώ να έρθω, το γράφω γιατί δεν ανήκω στον κύκλο που λέμε ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα,

Εδώ και 2 μέρες είμαι εκτός  ::  και κάτι μ'έχει πιάσει.

Στον λίγο χρόνο που είχα χθες, ξύλωσα το πιάτο που κοιτάει στον piko και το έβαλα να κοιτάει awpnet σαν AP με SSID awmn_737-awpnet κανάλι 10 σε οριζόντια πόλωση.

Έκοψα και ένα 8άρι subnetάκι 10.2.31.224 - 10.2.31.231
.225 eth .226 wrt (από την μεριά μου)
οπότε προχωρήστε με το pikos-awpnet να μπω και εγώ γιατί έχω πάθει στέρηση  :: 

Μέσα και εγώ για το meeting αλλά μην μαζευτούμε και πολλά άτομα σε θωρυβώδες μέρος γιατί από την εμπειρία μου δεν θα μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη  ::  ’σε που θα πρέπει να είμαστε όλοι συγκεντρωμένοι στο θέμα (παρεκλείνουμε πολύ εύκολα). Μια ταράτσα είναι πολύ καλή για meeting  :: 

α, όντως Στράτο, εκτός από G πρέπει να εκπέμπεις και πολύ δυνατά, από scan που κάναμε στον awpnet και σε μένα, σε πιάναμε από οπουδήποτε και αν στοχεύαμε  :: 

Σήμερα θα είμαι σπίτι από 17:30 έως τις 20:00 και είμαι διαθέσιμος για οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή μόνο που δεν έχω καθόλου δίκτυο οπότε μόνο από τηλέφωνο...

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Να προτείνω την επόμενη εβδομάδα Τετάρτη 4 Ιουλίου το απόγευμα μία συνάντηση όσων είμαστε στην περιοχή;


Μάλλον εννοείς 6 Ιουλίου Τετάρτη ;

----------


## stafan

Οι εμπλεκόμενοι vaggos13, pikos, awpnet, onikoseimai, stafan, να δούμε λίγο εκτός απο τη λύση1 (πάνω στην οποία κινούμαστε τώρα) και τη λύση2...

----------


## vaggos13

Πάμε για λύση 1 !!  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Με λίγα λόγια το vaggos13-pikos πάει να γίνει πραγματικότητα  ::

----------


## nantito

Να δηλώσω και εγώ την παρουσία μου, έχω ένα λινκ με τον tlogic μέχρι στιγμής και αρκετό εξοπλισμό για περισσότερα λινκ. 

Με τον vaggos13 προσπαθήσαμε να κάνουμε κάτι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έπιασε το δοκιμαστικό interface μου. 

Εάν έχετε κάτι υπόψην, πείτε και σε μένα.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα,

Εχθές κάναμε στοχεύσεις από την ταράτσα του awpnet αλλά χωρίς καλά αποτελέσματα  ::  και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μπορεί να φταίει  :: 

Όντως είδαμε μια μικρή διαφορά προς το καλύτερο όταν έβαλα το laptop μου στο ρεύμα γιατί η μπαταρία του είναι ψιλο-πεθαμένη και δεν μπορούσε να δώσει κατάλληλο ρεύμα στην cisco pcmcia 342 ; Δεν ξέρω, τι να υποθέσω  :: 

Προτείνω να είναι κάποιος καλός γνώστης slack (σπόντα για Acinonyx είναι αυτή) ώστε να αλλάζει τις ασύρματες κάρτες του awpnet από AP σε Client και ανάποδα και εγώ να είμαι σπίτι μου ώστε να φτιάξω και εγώ την στόχευση. Την ίδια ώρα να είναι standby και ο pikos ώστε να γίνουν και οι κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις/στόχευση από μέρους του.

Αυτά, έχω κολήσει και δεν ξέρω πως να ξε-κολήσω  ::

----------


## jabarlee

αυστηρώς μεσημβρινές ώρες μπορώ να έρθω, αν κάνεις καφέ με πολλάαα παγάκια

----------


## pikos

Παίδες το link με vaggos13 είναι πραγματικότητα!!!!
Jabarlee έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα! έλα!
 ::  
Να κανονίσουμε επίσης να πάμε κάποιον extra εξοπλισμό που έχω, στον awpnet για να συνεχίσουμε τις δοκιμές.. 

Νίκο σου έχω μεγάλη υποχρέωση και δεν κάνει να είσαι ακόμα off-line 
 ::

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν το περίμενα να βγεί το link μεταξύ μας με τίποτα από τη πρώτη φορά που προσπαθήσαμε, αλλά όχι μόνο βγήκε, παίζει και 7,2 mbps!! Πάμε για 1++ MB/sec με λίγη προσπάθεια  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά (vaggos13, pikos) μας ανεβάζετε "ψηλά τον πύχη" 

Το θέμα είναι τώρα να οργανωθούμε για σήμερα για το γνωστό θέμα pikos->awpnet->ONikosEimai

Πως λέτε να γίνει η συνάντηση ; Επικοινώνησα με awpnet και είναι ελεύθερος και σήμερα το απόγευμα για δοκιμές όπως και εγώ. Μόνο που έχω σκοπό να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις με stafan 17:00-18:00 (ταρατσάδα και ip, bgp κλπ) οπότε θα είμαι ταράτσα και θα μπορώ να παίξω και με την κεραία για awpnet.

Αν υποθέσουμε πως εγώ είμαι σπίτι μου, ο pikos σπίτι του, κάποιος πρέπει να είναι στον awpnet ώστε να αλλάζει mode (AP, CLient) και να δοκιμάσει και άλλο εξοπλισμό μάλλον. Καμιά άλλη ιδέα ; Μην χάσουμε χρόνο όσο είμαστε ζεστοί ...

Σήμερα πάντος έχω άφθονο χρόνο....

----------


## pikos

Εγώ σήμερα θα είμαι σπίτι κατα τις 7 και θα μπορώ να κάνω κάτι μέχρι τις 10:00 ..

Αν είναι πάω εγώ πρώτα στον awpnet με laptop κτλ.. Αλλά απο slack δεν ξέρω και πολλά..

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Εγώ σήμερα θα είμαι σπίτι κατα τις 7 και θα μπορώ να κάνω κάτι μέχρι τις 10:00 ..
> 
> Αν είναι πάω εγώ πρώτα στον awpnet με laptop κτλ.. Αλλά απο slack δεν ξέρω και πολλά..


Μην ξεχάσεις το "βαρελάκι"...

Αν χρειαστείς οτιδήποτε (pcmcia, pigtail, βαρελάκι) πέρνα από το σπίτι να στα δώσω  ::

----------


## stean_202

Mετά από λίγες μέρες απουσίας απ'το forum είμαι και εγώ εδώ,ήδη κάνουμε μια δοκιμή με τον Σταμάτη (Stafan) και υπάρχει χώρος για άλλο 1 πιθανόν 2 interface...

----------


## Acinonyx

Είμαι και εγώ εδώ! Το Σάββατο είμαι ελευθερος και την Κυριακή ελπίζω.. Μπορώ να παω στον awpnet να κάνω ότι αλλαγές θέλετε.  :: 

Πείτε μόνο ώρα και μέρα.

----------


## vaggos13

> Mετά από λίγες μέρες απουσίας απ'το forum είμαι και εγώ εδώ,ήδη κάνουμε μια δοκιμή με τον Σταμάτη (Stafan) και υπάρχει χώρος για άλλο 1 πιθανόν 2 interface...



Ωραία, προχωρήστε να βγεί το link!!

----------


## vaggos13

Τελικά υπάρχει καμια εξέλιξη με τον awpnet ;

----------


## pikos

Την Παρασκευή δεν μπορούσε το Σάββατο έλειπα εγώ οπότε Κυριακή πρωί θα στήσω πιάτο για εσένα vaggos , Θα προσπαθήσω να στοχεύσω και τον awpnet οσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα και μετά το απόγευμα που θα μπορεί και αυτός, αν μπορεί και ο Acinonyx πάμε να τα τελειώσουμε..

----------


## nantito

Τις αλλαγές στα λινκ σας παρακαλώ να τις στέλνετε στον admin του nagios για να ξέρουμε τι δεδομένα έχουμε  ::  Το λέω μιας και έχουμε αποχωρήσεις και νέα λινκ μαζί και το nagios λέει ό,τι θέλει

----------


## dti

Σ΄αυτό το σημείο να πω οτι η nodedb είναι μάλλον πιο ενημερωμένη.  ::  
Παρόλο που οι περισσότεροι δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να κάνουν τις σχετικές αλλαγές μόνοι τους, αμέσως μόλις αναφέρεται κάποιο νέο ή αλλαγή σε υφιστάμενο link στο forum, κάνω τις σχετικές τροποποιήσεις στη nodedb.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Σ΄αυτό το σημείο να πω οτι η nodedb είναι μάλλον πιο ενημερωμένη.  
> Παρόλο που οι περισσότεροι δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να κάνουν τις σχετικές αλλαγές μόνοι τους, αμέσως μόλις αναφέρεται κάποιο νέο ή αλλαγή σε υφιστάμενο link στο forum, κάνω τις σχετικές τροποποιήσεις στη nodedb.


Καλημέρα Δαμιανέ,

Έκανα τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές στο nodedb από εχθές  :: 

Δεν έχω ξεχάσει και την εκρεμότητα που έχουμε  ::  Αύριο θα έχεις τηλέφωνό μου ...

----------


## pikos

Νικο και Σταμάτη κάποιο πρόβλημα πρέπει να έχετε με το bgp..
Δε έρχονται routes από τοn stafan.. 

Dti. Θα ενημερώσω το συντομότερο.. Πάντως κανείς πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!

----------


## vaggos13

> Τις αλλαγές στα λινκ σας παρακαλώ να τις στέλνετε στον admin του nagios για να ξέρουμε τι δεδομένα έχουμε  Το λέω μιας και έχουμε αποχωρήσεις και νέα λινκ μαζί και το nagios λέει ό,τι θέλει


Πρέπει να τα στείλουμε καλύτερα όλα μαζί σε για να μην γίνει μπέρδεμα.

nantito, την sector την έβγαλες;;; Και δοκίμαζα κάποια στιγμή χθές με κατευθυντική  ::   ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Νικο και Σταμάτη κάποιο πρόβλημα πρέπει να έχετε με το bgp..
> Δε έρχονται routes από τοn stafan.. 
> 
> Dti. Θα ενημερώσω το συντομότερο.. Πάντως κανείς πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!


Ναι όντως, το κοιτάμε από το πρωί το θέμα.

Κάνει κάτι παλαβά, ενώ εχθές έπαιρνα routes από stafan, από την μεριά του δεν έκανε ούτε ping οπότε θεώρησε σωστό να κλείσει το bgp.

Τώρα κάνουμε κάποιες αλλαγές ώστε να δούμε πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το πρόβλημα.

Έχω σκοπό σήμερα το απόγευμα να περάσω να πάρω τα 2 dlink 900+ οπότε και λέω να αντικαταστήσω τα 2 wrt. Μόνο που θα μου λείπουν 2 pig-tails που δεν ξέρω πότε θα τα έχω  ::

----------


## nantito

Αύριο ο vaggos13 θα κάνει δοκιμές για λινκ με μένα, μερικά σημερινά "γεγονότα" ενθάρρυναν την κατάσταση για λινκ. Έχω αφήσει μία στέλα 21' για τον vaggos13. Νεότερα άυριο από τον ίδιο τον Βαγγέλη  ::

----------


## thdim

> Αύριο ο vaggos13 θα κάνει δοκιμές για λινκ με μένα, μερικά σημερινά "γεγονότα" ενθάρρυναν την κατάσταση για λινκ. Έχω αφήσει μία στέλα 21' για τον vaggos13. Νεότερα άυριο από τον ίδιο τον Βαγγέλη


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ρε παιδία... αντε καλή επιτηχία!!!!

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα,

Φαίνεται πως ο awpnet είναι down σήμερα (μάλλον από εχθές). Δεν παίζει ούτε το link με piko, ούτε με μένα.

Έκανα και μερικές αλλαγές.

’λλαξα το wrt54g που κοίταγε στον awpnet με ένα dlink 900+ (0db Acinonyx firmware) επειδή και ο awpnet έχει dlink κάρτα δικτύου με την ελπίδα να παίξουμε στα 22MBits.

Ενώ έβαλα τις ίδιες παραμέτρους (IPs, SSID) η dlink του awpnet δεν συνδέθηκε αυτόματα. Έγινε από την μεριά του scan, join αλλά κάτι δεν πήγε σωστά γιατί ούτε πέρναγε ping και φυσικά ούτε routes.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πράγματι εχει πέσει.. Θα τον πάρω τηλέφωνο το απόγευμα να το δούμε..

Ακόμη περνάει παιδικές ασθένειες ο κόμβος...

----------


## nantito

Failure... Ενώ καταφέραμε να κάνουμε δοκιμαστικό λινκ, τα pings και το σήμα ήταν τραγικά ακόμα και με τσιμπημένη ισχύ εξόδου.

----------


## vaggos13

Δυστύχώς με nantito δεν γίνεται link  ::  Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε καμια ιδέα να βγεί κάπου άλλου.

----------


## Saxtus

Ενδιαφερόμουν να συνδεθώ κι εγώ στο AWMN αλλά δεν είχα πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας που μένω. Το πρόβλημα πλέον έχει λυθεί και αν δεν υπάρχει κώλυμα είτε με το σήμα (τυχόν εμπόδια) είτε με το οικονομικό (εξοπλισμός -- καθώς αυτή την περίοδο δεν μου περισσεύουν και πολλά...) θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε τι πρέπει να κάνω αφού συνεχίζω να ενδιαφέρομαι (αν πετύχει το εγχείρημα ίσως γίνω AP μελλοντικά) αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω ιδέα τι χρειάζεται να κάνω και δεν έχω καθόλου εξοπλισμό (εκτός από ένα 5port ethernet switch που χρησιμοποιώ για να ενώσω διάφορα στο σπίτι). Βρίσκομαι στον πεζόδρομο του Αγ. Ελευθερίου στον 4ο όροφο μιας 5όροφης πολυκατοικίας. 

Έχω διαβάσει το forum και απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν υπάρχει κάτι standard στο θέμα και πάει ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του σημείου που βρίσκομαι. Χωρίς αυτοψία ώστε να δούμε αν πράγματι μπορώ να συνδεθώ με κάποιον (μάλλον με τον vaggos13 που όμως δεν έχει laptop για να έρθει να δουμε) φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπω στο τρυπάκι για να μαζέψω χρήματα ώστε αγοράσω και εξοπλισμό. Όσο για PC στην ταράτσα, το ξεχνώ γιατί θα το δούν οι διάφοροι περίεργοι που ανεβαίνουν εκεί και θα αρχίσουν τα περίεργα... 

Επίσης κάτι ακόμα: Έχω ήδη δικό μου ιστό για την κεραία TV, μπορεί πάνω εκεί να στηθεί η κεραία και για το δίκτυο; (το καλώδιο που είχα τραβήξει από την κεραία για μες στο σπίτι είναι περίπου 25-30 μέτρα).

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν βιάζομαι (αφού περίμενα 3 χρόνια, μπορώ να περιμένω!). Pre-thanx!

----------


## pikos

Φιλε είσαι κοντά με vaggos13 αλλά και nantito.. 
Για μίλα με τον vaggos πρωτα  ::

----------


## Saxtus

> Φιλε είσαι κοντά με vaggos13 αλλά και nantito.. 
> Για μίλα με τον vaggos πρωτα :)


Το έκανα πριν postάρω εδώ. Κανείς άλλος με laptop & κεραία για δοκιμή;

----------


## nantito

Δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα με μένα... Δε το βλέπω  :: 

Οπότε με τον vaggos13 να μιλήσει όσο θέλει  :: 

Μακάρι να είχα λαπτοπ να σε βοηθήσω saxtus  ::

----------


## Saxtus

> Δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα με μένα... Δε το βλέπω :)
> 
> Οπότε με τον vaggos13 να μιλήσει όσο θέλει :)
> 
> Μακάρι να είχα λαπτοπ να σε βοηθήσω saxtus :)


Όπως είπα και πριν, μίλησα με τον vaggos13 πριν κάνω το πρώτο post και έχει μεν AP για να με υποδεχτεί αλλά όχι laptop για δοκιμή.
Thanx πάντως...

----------


## vaggos13

Το κακό είναι οτι δεν έχω έστω laptop + κεραία  ::  

Ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσουν φωτογραφίες ή τι γνωστά κτήρια και σημεία φαίνονται απο τη ταράτσα σου. Εκτος αν έχεις γύρω γύρω τοίχους και δεν βλέπεις τίποτα αλλιώς πιστεύω θα βλέπεις εμένα ή κάποιον άλλο. Έχουμε 3 AP στα Πατήσια.

----------


## stafan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pikos
> 
> Φιλε είσαι κοντά με vaggos13 αλλά και nantito.. 
> Για μίλα με τον vaggos πρωτα 
> 
> 
> Το έκανα πριν postάρω εδώ. Κανείς άλλος με laptop & κεραία για δοκιμή;


Υπάρχουν και τα δύο, έχεις pm  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα...

Αυτό το μήνυμα έχει σκοπό να:

α) επιταχύνει την διαδικασία απόδοσης IP C Class στον κόμβο gadgetakia (περιμένει αρκετό καιρό τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει πάρει ήδη)

β) υπενθυμήσει στον gadgetakia να γυρίσει το AP του από G σε Β και να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ του γιατί δημιουργεί πολύ θόρυβο. 

Αν γίνουν τα παραπάνω τότε θα:

α) ξεκολλήσει η διαδικασία στησίματος κόμβου του gadgetakia.

β) σπάσει το link stafan-ONikosEimai από τον gadgetakia (αν μπορεί) οπότε θα έχουμε καλύτερο σήμα και ποιό σταθερό link

γ) καλυτερεύσει (προσωρινά) το BB link μου με stafan (περνάμε από πάνω του ή πολύ κοντά του)

δ) ξεκινήσει διαδικασία ένωσης από Πατήσια -> Τουρκοβούνια (keyman)

Ελπίζω αυτό το μήνυμα να πιάσει τόπο  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Σε ότι αφορά εμένα απαντώ:

1) Από τις *22/6/2005* έχω στείλει email αίτητης για IP Addresses ΚΑΙ στις δύο διευθύνσεις του hostmaster (.gr & .net) και με έχουν γράψει εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι. Το ξανάκανα forward σήμερα. Αντε να δούμε...

2) To Access Point είναι μεν G (DWL-2100AP) αλλά παίζει σε B. Εχει δύο μόνιμους πελάτες με 900άρια.

3) Η ισχύς μου είναι κάπου στα 16dbi σύνολο. Θα την κατεβάσω και άλλο αφού ενοχλεί..

Τέλος, περιμένω τον ok_computer να στήσουμε το ταρατσοPC μου.
Συγνώμη βρε Νίκο για την καθυστέριση..  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> 2) To Access Point είναι μεν G (DWL-2100AP) αλλά παίζει σε B. Εχει δύο μόνιμους πελάτες με 900άρια.


ΟΚ, αλλά σε ότι scan έκανα τις τελευταίες μέρες πάντα σε βρίσκω, σε όποια μεριά και να κοιτάξω, να εκπέμπεις σε 54Mbs. Μπορεί και να φταίει το scan ; Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, μπορεί να έχω παραπλανηθεί από τις ενδείξεις των scan results. Και ο stafan ομως που έκανε scan σε βρήκε να εκπέμπεις στα 54Mbs. Ας το επιβεβαιώσει και κανείς άλλος...




> Τέλος, περιμένω τον ok_computer να στήσουμε το ταρατσοPC μου.
> Συγνώμη βρε Νίκο για την καθυστέριση..


Δεν υπάρχει θέμα συγνώμης  ::  Είμαι και εγώ εδώ για βοήθεια αρκεί να μπορώ/ξέρω.... Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι πως δεν δουλεύει καλά το bgp αν έχεις 1 κάρτα δικτύου συνδεδεμένο σε 1 switch που "πέφτουν" εξωτερικά interfaces. Πολύ πρόσφατα αγόρασα αρκετές διπλές ethernet οπότε αν χρειαστείς, πες μου  :: 

*EDIT*
Κρίμα γιατί οι κάρτες που αγόρασα είναι 64-bit και δεν πρέπει να παίζουν στα PCίδια μας  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Σκεφτόμαστε με τα παιδία να κάνουμε μία *Γ.Σ. Πατησίων και Περιχώρων*. Θα ανοίξω ένα thread στα meetings οπότε να είστε σε επιφυλακή όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε! Να επισημάνω ότι η Γ.Σ. θα είναι αναρχικού τύπου οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει πρόεδρος, γραμματέας κλπ κλπ. Θα μιλήσουμε για τα λινκς στην περιοχή και γενικά για το μπορούμε θα οργανωθούμε καλύτερα.

----------


## vaggos13

Για ενημέρωση έχω άλλο ένα interface ready αν κάποιος έχει καμια ιδέα - όρεξη για δοκιμή. Περιμένω τα παιδιά βόρεια (antonisst) αν θα γίνει κάτι τελικά τώρα που έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ.

----------


## vaggos13

Έχω γυρίσει ενα if προς Λυκαβητό μπορεί να το γυρίσω πάλι σε λίγο γιατι κάνω κατι scan. Αν θέλει κανείς για τεστ να του γυρίσω τη κεραία αν με προλάβει  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μετά από μέρες βρήκα χρόνο να συνδεθώ στο forum οπότε θα γράψω το πλάνο που κάναμε στο Zep.
> 
> *Πρώτη προτεραιότητα:*
> 
> Link με ΕΕΧΙ: Άμεσα συνδεση stafan με ΕΕΧΙ.[/*:m:eb2d7]Link με Keyman: Άμεσα σύνδεση gadgetάκια με onikoseimai και gadgetakia με Keyman.[/*:m:eb2d7]
> *
> Δευτερη προτεραιότητα:*
> 
> Σπάσιμο του link ΕΕΧΙ-stafan μεσω stean και panossio όταν είναι έτοιμοι.[/*:m:eb2d7]Σπάσιμο του link gadgetakias-Keyman μέσω sotirisk ή ok_computer όταν είναι έτοιμοι[/*:m:eb2d7]Link panossio με ok_computer αν ο τελευταίος μπει ενδιαμεσος του keyman-gadgetakias
> ...

----------


## ONikosEimai

Από το topic του ραντεβού στο Zeppelin:



> Μια μέρα δεν μπήκα κι εγώ...
> Ναι έχω if's έτοιμα.
> Με τον onikoseimai πρέπει μάλλον να το τεστάρουμε, προσωπικά πιστεύω (απ'ότι έχω δει στην ταράτσα) ότι υπάρχει επαφή.


Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω κεραία ελεύθερη, από Δευτέρα ελπίζω να πάω gadgetakia να πάρω ένα πιάτο-feeder. Το σχέδιο είναι να κάνω κάτι με gadgetakia αλλά αν δεν είναι να γίνει νωρίς, τότε βλέπουμε το link μεταξύ μας (sotirisk) και αργοτερότερα το "σπάμε".

Να ξαναπώ πως βρέθηκε κεραία για τον keyman (ευγενική προσφορά του dermanis) και ενώ είχα κανονήσει να πάω σήμερα να την παραλάβω, θα πάω αύριο τελικά γιατί δεν θα έχω αυτοκίνητο  ::  Το DLink που προοριζόταν για keyman το έχει ο stafan και του το είχα δώσει με την λογική πως αφού δεν βρίσκω κεραία, ας το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για δοκιμές. Βέβαια ο stafan φεύγει και θα αργήσει γυρήσει και για να μην τον τρέχω τον άνθρωπο (επειδή είναι ήδη σε δοκιμές με eexi) μπορεί το link στον keyman να καθυστερήσει. Εκτός αν βρεθεί κάποιο παρόμοιο DLink με POE ενδιάμεσα...

Από Πέμπτη έως Κυριακή θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών σε μια mini-άδεια.

----------


## sotirisk

πάντως τον gadgetakia τον πιάνω απίστευτα δυνατά κι εγώ.
(-66 db περίπου) (το ap του μάλλον, ssid awmn_gadgetakias). 
εντάξει δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι σαν ένδειξη το netstumble, αλλά συγκριτικά ήταν το δυνατότερο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Για όσους δε το γνωρίζουν, λειτουργεί κανάλι στο IRC συγκεκριμένα για την περιοχή μας.

/join #patissia-city

----------


## vaggos13

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για mailing list να μπορούμε να συνεννούμαστε καλύτερα για ότι γίνεται στη περιοχή; 

(Δοκιμαστικά mailto: [email protected] ή .net και στο subject join awmn).

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια η λιστα ειναι η καλυτερη ιδεα!!!!
για να μπουνε και ατομα που θελουν να χωθουνε...
τι λετε?

να καθιερωθει ομως ενας τροπος....

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε άνετα και οτι συμβαίνει να ενημερώνονται όλοι είτε ασύρματα είτε μεσω internet. Το έχω στήσει και παίζει.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Έστειλα email στο [email protected] και στο [email protected] αλλά μου γύρησαν πίσω  ::  

Πήγα και πήρα 2 κεραίες Pacific Wireless 24db από το dermanis (να'σαι καλά πάλι), την μια την πήγα στον keyman και την άλλη θα την στήσω σε μένα αύριο. Ελπίζω μόνο να έχω pigtails ώστε να δουλέψει κιόλας.

Αύριο θα είμαι εδώ από το πρωί (αναβάλλεται η mini-άδεια για 1 μέρα) και έχω σκοπό να συκώσω κεραία προς gadgetakia, sotirisk σε οριζόντια πόλωση με ένα wrt54g. Ελπίζω μόνο μην τυχόν και δεν έχω κανένα pig-tail  ::  

Θα ενημερώσω αύριο για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες (κανάλι, essid) μόλις τα στήσω γιατί τώρα που μπήκα είναι νύχτα  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Το δεύτερο είναι [email protected].

----------


## ONikosEimai

Λοιπόν, έχω νεώτερα....

Έστησα την Pacific Wireless 24db με ένα Linksys wrt54g στα 10mw από πίσω σε AP στο κανάλι 8 σε οριζόντια πόλωση με essid awmn-737-kapoios? Η κεραία κοιτάει προς gadgetakia και sotirisk περίπου.

Σε scan που έκανα δεν έπιασα τίποτα  ::  Καλό αυτό (δλδ δεν παίζει κανένας άλλος στην πλευρά αυτή, στην ίδια πόλωση, στο ίδιο κανάλι) . Έκανα scan με το τηλέφωνό μου και με βρήκα, οπότε εκπέμπω...

Περιμένω κίνηση ...

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα,

Μετά την επιτυχής σύνδεση sotirisk-ONikosEimai, ξέρω πως:

α) ο panossio είναι στα σκαριά για BB Link με MAuVE
β) ο panossio και sotirisk θα προσπαθήσουν για κάτι μεταξύ τους

Μετά ; Υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο ; Καλύτερα ας τοποθετηθούμε...

Ποιές θα είναι οι επόμενες κινήσεις ;

Πάντως έχω να πω πως η Κυψέλη και τα περίχωρα έχουν οργανωθεί πολύ το τελευταίο καιρό  ::  Εύγε !!!

----------


## gadgetakias

Είμαστε έτοιμοι για στήσιμο πλέον του πρώτου BB του κόμβου μου.

Τελικά η προσπάθεια θα γίνει προς Keyman ή προς ONikosEimai?

Πιθανή μέρα στησίματος Σάββατο 30/7.

Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι ONikosEimai & Ok_computer να αναφέρουν..  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Είμαστε έτοιμοι για στήσιμο πλέον του πρώτου BB του κόμβου μου.
> 
> Τελικά η προσπάθεια θα γίνει προς Keyman ή προς ONikosEimai?
> 
> Πιθανή μέρα στησίματος Σάββατο 30/7.
> 
> Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι ONikosEimai & Ok_computer να αναφέρουν..


Πολύ φοβάμαι πως τώρα θα πρέπει να περιμένεις  ::  Βάλε βέβαια τον router σε λειτουργεία (έχε μέσα και 4 κάρτες δικτύου), ανέβασε και 2 κεραίες (1 προς τα μένα και 1 για stafan) ώστε να "σπάσεις" το link μου με stafan.

Ενώ βρέθηκε κεραία για keyman, το DLink που προορίζεται για εκεί το έχει ο stafan ο οποίος λείπει για διακοπές. Απ'ότι ξέρω θα αργήσει να γυρήσει οπότε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα  ::  Δεν σου κρύβω πως το link μου με stafan έχει την περισσότερη κίνηση και αν το κόψω θα είναι εις βάρος μου (και του δικτύου φυσικά) οπότε δεν σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς να είναι ο stafan εδώ.

’λλη εναλλακτική λύση είναι να κάνεις κάτι με sotirisk ή/και με ok_computer.

Το Σάββατο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα είμαι εδώ  ::  αλλά αν είμαι και γίνει η εγκατάσταση, σίγουρα θα έρθω...

----------


## vaggos13

Θα μπορούσε να πάει nikoseimai->sotirisk>gadgetakias->stafan ;

Και μετά ο sotirisk και gadgetakias να βγάλουν 1 προς αμπελοκήπους και 1 πιο νοτιο-δυτικά;

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Θα μπορούσε να πάει nikoseimai->sotirisk>gadgetakias->stafan ;
> 
> Και μετά ο sotirisk και gadgetakias να βγάλουν 1 προς αμπελοκήπους και 1 πιο νοτιο-δυτικά;


Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτομαι και εγώ.

Προτείνω σαν αρχή να δούμε αν γίνεται το sotirisk-gadgetakias. Έτσι ο gadgetakias θα βγαίνει awmn και μετά βλέπουμε την επόμενη κίνηση. 

Πιστεύω πως θα πέσουν πολλές προτάσεις ακόμα οπότε τις αναμένουμε...

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι ας το βγάλουνε μεταξύ τους δεν νομιζω θα έχουν πρόβλημα τον έβλεπε τον gadgetakia με πολύ καλό σήμα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να πάει nikoseimai->sotirisk>gadgetakias->stafan ;
> 
> Και μετά ο sotirisk και gadgetakias να βγάλουν 1 προς αμπελοκήπους και 1 πιο νοτιο-δυτικά;
> 
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτομαι και εγώ.
> 
> ...


Παιδιά έχω το χάρτη που είχαμε κάνει τα σχέδια στην καφετέρια..

Έχω την εντύπωση πως το σπάσιμο του link onikoseimai - stafan δεν γίνεται γιατί όπως μου είχε πει ο stafan δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει την κεραία άλλο πιό δεξιά.

Επίσης εφόσον έγινε το λινκ onikoseimai-sotirisk και παίζει τόσο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το σπάσετε μέσω του gadgetάκια που είναι και πιό μακρυά. Για να βγει ο gadgetakias θα πρέπει να κάνει λινκ με τον sotirisk.

Για keyman ποιος θα κατευθυνθεί όμως; Αυτή τη στιγμή ο sotirisk είναι ο πιό κοντινός στον Keyman.. Αν γίνει λινκ και με gadg και με keyman αμέσως αμέσως θα έχει 3 if πιασμένα. Και αν υποθέσουμε ότι θέλουμε και την εναλλακτική του panossio αυριο μεθάυριο θα φτάσει τα 4! Sotirisk, αντέχεις;  ::

----------


## stean_202

Πιθανότατα θα μπορέσω να στήσω και ένα τρίτο if ανάλογα με τι εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα (η κάρτα υπάρχει ήδη, λείπουν καλώδια/κεραία),παρεμπιπτόντως,προς το παρόν δεν πολυπαρακολουθώ το forum και πιθανόν να έχω χάσει κάποια post.. χαιρετίσματα απ'την όμορφη Ρόδο.  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Για keyman ποιος θα κατευθυνθεί όμως; Αυτή τη στιγμή ο sotirisk είναι ο πιό κοντινός στον Keyman.. Αν γίνει λινκ και με gadg και με keyman αμέσως αμέσως θα έχει 3 if πιασμένα. Και αν υποθέσουμε ότι θέλουμε και την εναλλακτική του panossio αυριο μεθάυριο θα φτάσει τα 4! Sotirisk, αντέχεις;


Κάτσε επιστραφεί το DLink και να το στήσω στον keyman και τότε βλέπουμε ποιός έχει διάθεση και ελεύθερο if για να κάνει σύνδεση. Τότε το πολύ-πολύ κάνουμε αναδιοργάνωση των δικών μας links.

Οπότε νομίζω πως θα μπορούσε να προχωρήσει η σύνδεση sotirisk-gadgetakias. Ας μας ενημερώσει ο sotirisk τις διαθέσεις του για αυτή τη σύνδεση.

----------


## sotirisk

τον gadgetakia τον πιάνω πολύ καλά (το ap του). οπότε από μένα μέσα :: 

νίκο νομίζω ότι είμαι πιο κοντά στον gadgetakia από σένα (δεν είμαι και σίγουρος βέβαια :: ). 

είχαμε πει και με τον panossio για σήμερα δοκιμές, αλλά δυστυχώς θα αργήσω να γυρίσω σπίτι :: 

gadgetakia, αν θες γύρνα ένα if προς τα μένα σε ap mode να σε scanάρω  :: 

EDIT @acinonyx (δεν είχα τι είχες postάρει :: ) 
προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα if's, γι' αυτό άλλωστε έχω σηκώσει το ταρατσοpc, για να επεκτείνομαι εύκολα ::  (μέχρι ένα λογικό όριο εννοείται :: )

----------


## sotirisk

> Πιθανότατα θα μπορέσω να στήσω και ένα τρίτο if ανάλογα με τι εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα (η κάρτα υπάρχει ήδη, λείπουν καλώδια/κεραία),παρεμπιπτόντως,προς το παρόν δεν πολυπαρακολουθώ το forum και πιθανόν να έχω χάσει κάποια post.. χαιρετίσματα απ'την όμορφη Ρόδο.


ας τον μαζέψει κάποιος.... εμείς πήζουμε αθήνα κι ο άλλος είναι ρόδο και σκέφτεται για λινκ... ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΟΣ  ::

----------


## stean_202

(Off-topic)
E, άνθρωπος είμαι και εγώ, λύγισα στην αποτοξίνωση και είπα να μπω λίγο Internet  ::  .....Now excuse me,πάω να αράξω σαν τον πιγκουίνο στο avatar σου  ::   ::  
(/Off-topic)

----------


## robotech_

Λοιπόν για να δούμε εδώ.Μίλησα με sotirisk και είπαμε μήπως βγάλουμε κανά ΒΒ και από την άλλη εγώ βγω προς ΕΕΧΙ.Είναι πολύ καλή ιδέά καθώς το λινκ θα κινείται παράλληλα προς το ONikosEimai - tse0123.
Πως σας φαίνεται?

----------

